# Internet pics of Germany



## RadishRose (Jun 28, 2021)

"The ultimate fairytale castle, Neuschwanstein is situated on a rugged hill near Füssen in southwest Bavaria. It was the inspiration for the Sleeping Beauty castles in the Disneyland parks. The castle was commissioned by King Ludwig II of Bavaria who was declared insane when the castle was almost completed in 1886 and found dead a few days later."


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 28, 2021)

"Spectacular Sanssouci Park, laid out between 1744 and 1756, is considered the most celebrated example of Potsdam Rococo. Reflecting the personal influence of Frederick the Great, the park includes a lovely Baroque flower garden, more than 3,000 fruit trees, and numerous greenhouses."


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 28, 2021)

I thought I saw the Disneyland castle in the preview and then read your post. Stunning setting.  Sanssouci Park looks like a fabulous visit would be instore. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

I lived and worked in Frankfurt Germany in the 90's.. I never got a chance to see or travel far outside the city.. . Since I left,  I heard that Germany has 20,000 castles...


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2021)

*inside* *Neuschwanstein* *Castle*


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2021)

https://www.destination-munich.com/neuschwanstein-castle-germany.html





"_To understand Neuschwanstein you need a glimpse into the castle’s creator, the eccentric, often-called *"crazy" King Ludwig II* (1845 – 1886). 
           Ludwig was a reclusive dreamer who escaped into a fantasy world of romantic German mythology and the works of composer *Richard Wagner* (1813-1883), whose works he sponsored and basically worshipped._"


----------

